# Derelict Farmhouse and Barn near North Walsham.



## Black Shuck (Jun 27, 2009)

I have not got a clue about any History to this Farmhouse as there is one to find to be honest. I have been wanting to get in here for a while, although there is a massive field of Head high Brambles and Stinging nettles. I also had to battle through a hedge full of Blackthorn! Hey ho.. a day in the life of an Explorer!!...


----------



## Misstee (Jun 28, 2009)

Well done for braving the triffids - some nice pics.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for that Mistee I was wondering whether I was ever going to get a Reply on this. The building was very derelict and had a couple of really dodgy staircases to get up to the top floor. A long corridor than rang the length of the Upstairs with bedrooms coming off. Could not make it all the way down the corridor because I could see downstairs through the floorboards!!


----------



## ricasso (Jun 28, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Thanks for that Mistee I was wondering whether I was ever going to get a Reply on this. The building was very derelict and had a couple of really dodgy staircases to get up to the top floor. A long corridor than rang the length of the Upstairs with bedrooms coming off. Could not make it all the way down the corridor because I could see downstairs through the floorboards!!



Couldnt have you not getting a reply,now could we


----------



## james.s (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice! Looks like it was a nice little farm at some stage.


----------



## mandery (Jun 28, 2009)

Awesome pics, I love how the plants/Ivy are taking over the place kinda spooky like!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 28, 2009)

ricasso said:


> Couldnt have you not getting a reply,now could we



Ha ha vvery funny Ric.!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 28, 2009)

james.s said:


> Very nice! Looks like it was a nice little farm at some stage.



Yeah the barn behind the farmhouse was huge.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 28, 2009)

mandery said:


> Awesome pics, I love how the plants/Ivy are taking over the place kinda spooky like!



There was even half a tree growing through part of a bedroom.


----------



## jonney (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice little fixer-upper there BS. How come you always pick the places with the nettles and undergrowth, this is not some weird fetish by any chance... LOL :laugh:


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 28, 2009)

jonney said:


> Nice little fixer-upper there BS. How come you always pick the places with the nettles and undergrowth, this is not some weird fetish by any chance... LOL :laugh:



Yeah not bad is it mate! I know what you mean by the nettle thing mate it always seems to happen to me. It was like Jurrasic Park in there! Well worth it though! Got another luurrvely Pillbox for you soon mate!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 28, 2009)

I know your watching Wagg!! This is the one up the Cromer road mate. A nightmare to get to as I said but it was a bit like Day of the Triffids in there. Would you say for Def that its a Farmhouse?


----------



## ricasso (Jun 28, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Ha ha vvery funny Ric.!



no offence mate,just havin' a laugh, seriously though,nice pics kid


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 28, 2009)

ricasso said:


> no offence mate,just havin' a laugh, seriously though,nice pics kid



No I know your Joking mate I never taking nowt too serious! Lifes just tooo short to be sad!


----------



## Neosea (Jun 28, 2009)

Cool find, wasn't expecting so much detail, well done.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 28, 2009)

To be honest Neo I was not expecting to find too much at all! The place looks like nothing from the outside but once you make it past the Triffids its like a tardis!


----------



## Home Guard (Nov 25, 2009)

big metal barriers were put up in the front garden for a while here, but the were taken down last week and the front garden is now clear (you should have waited just a lil' longer) save you using plasters.


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Nov 25, 2009)

Must have missed this one first time around!!

Nice little find you got there BS, wise move not risking the dodgy floorboreds though!!

Been through North Walsh loads of times on the train enroute for a spot of bird watching on the coast but never stopped off for a snout about, any nice old churches about that way?

NB


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 25, 2009)

Norfolkbloke said:


> Must have missed this one first time around!!
> 
> Nice little find you got there BS, wise move not risking the dodgy floorboreds though!!
> 
> ...



Yes theres loads N.B. One of my faves is St Marys at Antingham.


----------



## Home Guard (Nov 25, 2009)

antingham is a lovely place,

you been to the homeguard shelter there? aparently the old ROC orlit tower still stands aswell, all around antingham and suffield was a decoy site for coltishall so there is also 3 searchlight locations and a bunker there.


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow now your talking Home Guard!


----------

